# Repetitious Bible-reading method



## au5t1n (Nov 14, 2010)

My biological father, whom I met the Monday before last (see this thread: http://www.puritanboard.com/f65/met-my-biological-father-two-sisters-64165/), recommended a Bible reading method to me the other day that I'm going to try. It's recommended by John MacArthur. Here's how it works:

1. Read through the Old Testament in order -- however many chapters a day you would like. I'll read three, because you'll finish the OT within a year that way.

2. Pick a short NT epistle. Read it every day (the whole thing) for one month. For longer NT books, partition them -- e.g. read John 1-7 every day for a month, then John 8-14 every day for a month, then John 15-21 every day for a month.

The idea is to become very thoroughly acquainted with these NT books. The OT is more narrative in nature for the most part, so it can simply be read straight through -- you wouldn't want to read 1 Chronicles 1-7 every day for a month.

I like the idea of becoming more thoroughly familiar with the epistles rather than just remembering that "Paul said something that sounded somewhat like this somewhere." Reading whole epistles at a time is usually a better way of understanding and studying them in general, I think.

So what do you think of this plan? Anyone here want to try it too? Has anyone here tried something similar to this?

Update: How did I manage to post this in the Family Forum? I could have sworn I was just posting it in the general "Christian Walk" forum. Sorry!


----------



## Jack K (Nov 14, 2010)

I've tried something like that, reading epistles or sections from the gospels or some OT passages daily for a month or so.

On the plus side, I have become more familiar with the passages this way. But on the minus side, I've also become bored sometimes, so that I either keep reading but actually have my mind wandering elsewhere as I "read" or I don't feel like reading and quit after the first week or so. Some passages have been like that. Others, I've enjoyed and gotten to know and appreciate greatly. All in all, I'd say it's worth trying.


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 14, 2010)

austinww said:


> Update: How did I manage to post this in the Family Forum? I could have sworn I was just posting it in the general "Christian Walk" forum. Sorry!


 
Moved to Pilgrim's Progress. Christian Walk has several subforums in it, including Family Forum and Pilgrim's Progress--probably just a slip of the mouse.


----------



## au5t1n (Nov 14, 2010)

Jack K said:


> I've tried something like that, reading epistles or sections from the gospels or some OT passages daily for a month or so.
> 
> On the plus side, I have become more familiar with the passages this way. But on the minus side, I've also become bored sometimes, so that I either keep reading but actually have my mind wandering elsewhere as I "read" or I don't feel like reading and quit after the first week or so. Some passages have been like that. Others, I've enjoyed and gotten to know and appreciate greatly. All in all, I'd say it's worth trying.



Thank you. I thought about that minus, as well as the disadvantage of not reading parts of the NT for several months at a time. I guess I have a month and a half before the new year to see if the benefits seem to outweigh the disadvantages for me, and then I can start another plan if not. I've decided to read Philippians for the rest of November and then maybe dedicate December to John 1-7 or Romans 1-6. For OT I'm staying in 2 Kings where I already was.



VictorBravo said:


> Moved to Pilgrim's Progress. Christian Walk has several subforums in it, including Family Forum and Pilgrim's Progress--probably just a slip of the mouse.



Thank you, sir.


----------



## Reformed Roman (Dec 5, 2010)

I've always heard this was a good method. I like to try to stick in one place in the Bible at a time. But it sounds like a great idea.

Also, Maybe it's just me. Maybe I'm wrong in this. But when reading a New Testament book I normally don't get past a chapter. I think part of it is laziness and not studying the Word. I just really tend to focus on a chapter and a few verses in particular and then I move on.


----------

